# please say a prayer



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I don't know how to word this properly, but I would like to put out a prayer request for the family of a young man who I worked with, he was killed yesterday morning in a car accident, he was only 17 years old. I would also like to extend prayers for my co - workers as well.
Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Jeff,

I'm so sorry about your co workers accident.

I will surely send a prayer


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dear Jeff,

My heart goes out to his family, to you and to your co-workers. May he rest in peace.

Mezzaluna


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I most certainly keep him and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

How tragic and sad......I will say a prayer for them tonight.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

our prayers for you and condolences


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

A death like that comes like a Sunday punch. I'm sorry for you and your coworkers - please wish everyone strength during this difficult time.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

thank you all for your support.


----------



## jett kat (Oct 21, 2002)

oh i`m so sorry i`ll be praying for them.


----------

